# bobcat A300 front aux hydraulic issue



## blowsnowblow (Dec 20, 2012)

i have a bobcat a300 approx. 3300 hours on it. i was using the trencher in the forward motion and needed to reverse the motion and it would not go in reverse. so basicly the front aux hydraulics only work in one direction...it is a joystick controlled unit, so the aux hydraulics are controlled by the right joystick there is a toggle like switch on top and a constant trigger on the bottom of the joystick...any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you tried another attachment to make sure it is not your trencher that has the issue?


----------



## blowsnowblow (Dec 20, 2012)

yes i have also hooked up the grappler bucket and it will only work in one direction...claws will only open and not close


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it throwing any ACS codes? It sounds to me like you may have a sticky valve body,and/or, a faulty actuator.


----------



## bobcat753 (Apr 28, 2013)

*i got the same problem in my bobcat 753*

my bobcat is 753 and when i hook up the grapple it will open but not close, i allready replace the coil and the switch! i checked the wire that lead to the coil and there is no ressestanse.. how did you solved your problem?


----------

